# sd card



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

My co-worker has a droid charge. We went to a Christmas work party and she took pictures with her phone and when she went home her sd card seemed to format itself because she said her phone still read someone else's sd card... Has this happened to anyone else? Guess there is no fix if it just formatted itself....


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

First off, I would try popping the sd card into a different device... computer or otherwise. DO NOT WRITE ANYTHING TO IT. If that doesn't work, there are several programs out there, both free and paid, that can recover the files on her sd card. Just google "sd card recovery". Also, if you are running a linux os, some repositories actually have packages that can handle this.

*edit* I just had to do this to my wife's sd card from a Blackberry she had years ago. She pulled it out of a drawer and wanted the pictures off it (my youngest son's birth pics, his first year and a half, etc.). She FREAKED OUT when those pics weren't there. It really is a pretty easy fix.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Use the free program RECUVA for windows.

Enable DeepScan.

You should be golden.


----------

